
U.S. military carried out secret cyberstrike on Iran - drocer88
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/us-military-carried-out-secret-cyber-strike-on-iran-to-prevent-it-from-interfering-with-shipping/2019/08/28/36202a4e-c9db-11e9-a1fe-ca46e8d573c0_story.html
======
huomri
They're barely even hiding the fact anymore they want to provoke Iran so they
can invade and change regimes.

